# TNC complete dosing question



## widow-maker (19 May 2021)

I have a 100 litre co2 injection heavy plant mass fluval plant dose 20ml tnc complete twice a week... having some algae issues have turned the lights down 25 per cent was wondering if i would be better off dosing 10ml tnc complete every other day?


----------



## Zeus. (19 May 2021)

Hi,





So at 20ml TNC x2 a week your dosing TNC levels x4 and (your ppm weekly dosing is as in the Clone target ppm column )



widow-maker said:


> having some algae issues have turned the lights down 25 per cent was wondering






widow-maker said:


> was wondering if i would be better off dosing 10ml tnc complete every other day?



20ml x2 a week or 10ml x4 a week will make very little difference if any, however I am a fan of little and often


----------



## widow-maker (19 May 2021)

seriously concidering using the salts and doing the ferts myself... am i right in thinking if i followed the instructions im still not dosing the standard dose for the salts?


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 May 2021)

widow-maker said:


> I have a 100 litre co2 injection heavy plant mass fluval plant dose 20ml tnc complete twice a week... having some algae issues have turned the lights down 25 per cent was wondering if i would be better off dosing 10ml tnc complete every other day?


Posting a pic or two along with a FTS would be a good idea. With reference to the instructions, I usually dose a weeks worth a day in a heavily planted tank, otherwise deficiencies of one sort or another start to creep in. And that's when plants become vulnerable to alage.


----------



## widow-maker (19 May 2021)

what i have noticed is im doing tnc complete 20ml to my 100 litre tank my phosphate is at 1 the next day according to the api test kit im starting to suspect tnc just hasnt got enough in it


----------



## ceg4048 (19 May 2021)

widow-maker said:


> I have a 100 litre co2 injection heavy plant mass fluval plant dose 20ml tnc complete twice a week... having some algae issues have turned the lights down 25 per cent was wondering if i would be better off dosing 10ml tnc complete every other day?


Wow, "widow-maker" - sounds like a really large heavy broadsword. Only serious gamers need apply.

As Tim mentions above, its really necessary to provide photos so that we can identify the type of algae.
The type of algae determines which ingredient is deficient. It could easily be that the algae is CO2 related, which would mean the nutrient dosing scheme is not relevant.

Even worse is the assumption that anyone can actually determine their nutrient concentration level based on the results of hobby grade test kit. This is a path that always leads nowhere.

Cheers,


----------



## widow-maker (19 May 2021)

here are the pics of the algae fluval plant was on 100 per cent iv reduced it to 75 now


----------

